# Anyone in Bedok?



## amr25 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I just moved from India but I have to admit I am more of an urban Indian - very western in my lifestyle. I was wondering if anyone lived in Bedok? I live in in North Bedok and it is super local, hardly any expats here to hang out with. Anyone interested to have a casual meet up?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

??

you want to meet Expats?

like male or female?

or Indian Expats? 

or western Expats?

did you try any of the western watering holes? 

why do you shun the locals? in case I read it wrongly ...


----------



## amr25 (Jul 5, 2014)

Doesn't matter male or female, just looking to hang out and not really date. And I don't have any preference on expats or locals to be honest. It could be my assumption that I may not have too many things in common with the local folks. What I find hard is that local people already have a set of friends and hang out in groups. I find it hard to approach someone and randomly start a conversation when they already have a company. But that's just me - I'm an introvert. I do much better on a 1:1 conversation which is why I was wondering if there are other loners here looking to make friends


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

should I tell you why locals 'seem' to avoid you ?? 

Oh, never mind .. you maybe offended .. 

As I said, if you are a drinking person, you should explore that area

Or if you are below 40, try joining the likes of Jaycees, and once you know the real Locals, you will be ashamed to say they locals don't like you


----------



## amr25 (Jul 5, 2014)

Haha, I don't think anyone likes or dislikes me - they don't know me yet  

Anyway, I'll try the western watering holes, something may work there. Any suggestions?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

it is not you .. 

the local stereotype places Most Sub continentals are creepy, as many years ago, a few were accused of molest etc .. and even now known to 'stare' at women ..

then the new gen Indians, who have travelled to the western world, like US, UK, Germany etc started pouring in and they were creepy in their own way, sort of, i.e. influenced by too many English movies, they think every woman wants to go to bed if they accept a drink... seen enough of that too ....

well, it is hard to break that kind of stereotype, as it many other stereotypes of other races / countries in Singapore too

Welcome to Singapore

Don't be too pushy or think all are out to jump in with you and you will do fine

for the watering holes, well, how old are you btw ?? 

if below 30 join a rotaract club, below 40 join a junior chamber if you want to make local friends

if you only want western friends .. do your own search


----------



## amr25 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ya I understand. Although unfair to some, stereotypes exist for a reason. I would be a hypocrite if I said I don't judge people or have preconceived notions about them.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

well the most famous case was ...

Vidya Shankar Aiyar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

my post applies to another Expat too who recently claimed Singaporeans aren't friendly ...


----------

